# Down-feed? IPC 606.1



## steveray (Oct 9, 2018)

606.1 Location of full-open valves. Full-open valves shall be installed in the following locations:
5. On the top of every water down-feed pipe in occupancies other than one- and two-family residential occupancies.

commentary speaks of vertical pipes "through one or more stories"....In a single story, multi tenant building. Do you guys require valves on all "drops"?......For example, each exam room in a doctors office.....?  Or is the intent multi story only?

Thanks!


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 9, 2018)




----------



## steveray (Oct 9, 2018)

Saw that one MT, but it is not what the commentary shows or speaks of.....Commentary shows a vertical riser with  "drops" down to specific areas....But only shows multistory even though the language in the commentary references single story....


----------



## Builder Bob (Oct 10, 2018)

Designer option, most are only going to provide one main valve for shutoff for water supply to that tenant on that floor.


----------



## HForester (Oct 11, 2018)

This is a good question that deserves some thought.


----------



## steveray (Oct 11, 2018)




----------



## HForester (Oct 16, 2018)

No for a single story. Yes for more than one story.


----------

